# Word of the Day: Apologist



## debodun (Aug 8, 2021)

Apologist (noun) - a person who offers an argument in defense of something controversial.

The apologist spoke out in support of the couple's right to marry and refused to give in to bigotry.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 9, 2021)

My older sister was an _apologist_. Whenever the family got together with her, there was sure to be one or more arguments!


----------



## Matrix (Aug 16, 2021)

Nazi apologist views went mainstream in much of Central Europe.


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2022)

A well-known Christian apologist during the 17th century was Blaise Pascal.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

What is the difference between apology and apologia?


Nowadays, however, the two are distinct. The modern apology generally involves an admission of wrongdoing and an expression of regret for past actions, while an apologia typically focuses on explaining, justifying, or making clear the grounds for some course of action, belief, or position.


----------

